# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Thị trường Game >  Phụ bếp, Bếp ăn trường học tại Hà Nội

## phạm hiểu

-Tuyển nhân viên Phụ bếp, Bếp ăn tại các trường học tại Hà Nội

- Bao 2 bữa, ăn sáng và ăn trưa.

-Làm việc 06h00-14h30, 15h00, Tháng làm 22 công, nghỉ thứ 7, chủ nhật, ngày lễ

- Lương cơ bản 3.5tr-4tr

- Làm việc tại bếp ăn các trường học khu vực Quận Cầu Giấy, Tây Hồ, Từ Liêm.....

Công việc cụ thể: 

- Sơ chế, nhặt rửa, thực phẩm, thịt cá....

- Dọn dẹp, vệ sinh khu vực bếp

- Bao ăn sáng, ăn trưa

Yêu cầu

Nam nữ trên 18 tuổi, có sức khỏe tốt

Ứng tuyển

- Đăng ký qua link: https://goo.gl/azPe3P

- Liên hệ 0949277792 gặp Mr Hiểu- Phụ trách nhân sự

----------

